
Pascal Executable Parser - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/stievie/pesp
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"A collection of classes and functions to parse executable files for the
Pascal language, namely for Free Pascal and Delphi. Everything is implemented
in Pascal, there are no external dependencies."

